# Craigslist is the best!



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Picked up 3 IDQ 12's V2's. $245 delivered in a sealed enclosure. Of course I want custom box. Andrei are you ready to make me a killer box? 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! Good find!


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, do they even function properly?! What's wrong with them?!

Lol, just kidding, I hope. Good find!

I'm always surfing craigslist from time to time. You never know when a steal like OP's find comes up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Put up some picks when u get them 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Andrei made the pick up for me. That guy is a saint. Plus his system sounds beautiful. Xtreme you the man!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

****! they look like they are in excellent condition. What amp are you going to be running?

Yes Andrei is a awesome person to know. Shows true selflessness! 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I am debating on buying another amp. Right now I have a 5 channel JBL 5355 amp. I am still uncertain if I want to run 1 or 2 of the speakers. Here is my amp http://www.jbl.com/images/media/GTO5355_001_dv480x480.png


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What not going to run all 3? Lol 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

You're a Craigslist *****! No just kidding...I need to start checking that more often. Good find.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> I am debating on buying another amp. Right now I have a 5 channel JBL 5355 amp. I am still uncertain if I want to run 1 or 2 of the speakers. Here is my amp http://www.jbl.com/images/media/GTO5355_001_dv480x480.png


I have the impression that one might be enough for you. These drivers are rated for 350W RMS, which is well suited for that amplifier. I would not use two of them if they are Dual 4 ohm drivers. 

It really comes down to how much you are willing to spend, and how loud you want to go. 





tecollins1 said:


> ****! they look like they are in excellent condition. What amp are you going to be running?
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


They are in practically mint condition. I've discovered that owners of Image Dynamics drivers generally take good care of them. Works out very well because they are amazing SQ drivers. The IDQ V2 drivers like the ones he purchased began selling in 2002. Quite old drivers, but so long as they aren't abused, they provide many years of excellent sound that rivals subs like the $800 Morel Ultimo.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> What not going to run all 3? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4



Lol, Andrei had my ears **** near bleeding with his system. Not sure if its the older age, but I really don't plan on getting to those levels. I was thinking of having Andrei build me a box for one of the 12's for my home system. I think one of the subs would compliment my Mackie HR824's in my basement recording studio. I also toyed with the idea of putting one in my wife's minivan to give her and the kids a little bump.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Lol, Andrei had my ears **** near bleeding with his system. Not sure if its the older age, but I really don't plan on getting to those levels. I was thinking of having Andrei building me a box for one of the 12's for my home system. I think one of the subs would compliment my Mackie HR824's in my basement recording studio. I also toyed with the idea of putting one in my wife's minivan to give her and the kids a little bump.


If my 15 was that loud, then one 12 will be perfectly fine for you, and will work excellently with your amp. I currently use two of the 10" in my home theater, and they work wonderfully there. 

The offer still stands to buy the third one off of you if you have no use for it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of craigslist deals, found a complete unopened fog light kit for $75. Can't wait to pick those up today! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Great find! I checked CL and that guy from Detroit with the Eco wheels for $400 is still selling? I woke up today with the need for a mod to my car! Thinking about Carbon fiber overlays but then could also do wheels or a sub! I can give my 50 w Bazooka to my wife and have Andrei build me a sub. As I said after last week and my problems, I feel the need for a mod! I have been driving stock too long! If anyone lives by Detroit, I would love to arrange with someone to get those Eco wheels for me.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

There is actually a post on the forum here somewhere. Another member mentioned the listing thaat how I saw it. Yeah Andrei makes killer boxes. I am happy with the addition of the rims. Still think about turbo but am waiting on my mini dsp and door woofers and tweeters. I think I may get tune or else just get rid of the cable if I decide not to get tune.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

